# Good bye Hobby



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

This is something i hate to do but i have to in order to make some things right. I guess this is my good byes to my collection. I am not out forever but probally for a long long long long time. Anyhow, i will continue to visit this fourm and continue to give out worthless advice =) or is it =(


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

WHAT?what happened that your selling your stuff?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

women.. no doubt its women. Either his gf or his mom, depending on his age/place of residence, but its definitely one or the other


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

dam i'm thinking of getting out of the hobby to kinda tired of P's


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

LaZy said:


> dam i'm thinking of getting out of the hobby to kinda tired of P's


 didn't you just get into the hobby??


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

No i been having them for 2 years now kinda Tired of P's


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

LaZy said:


> No i been having them for 2 years now kinda Tired of P's


 its about time. Go to the non-piranha forum and we'll hook you up with some ideas regarding the other 6 trillion badass fish species out there.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> LaZy said:
> 
> 
> > No i been having them for 2 years now kinda Tired of P's
> ...












Yea, it'd be hard to get tired of so many different species.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> LaZy said:
> 
> 
> > No i been having them for 2 years now kinda Tired of P's
> ...


 fancy tail guppies and danios


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thePACK said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > LaZy said:
> ...


 freakin pack...


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

yUp Gonna Try som new Fish's


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

If your not getting piranhas, go play with Rays! I swear you will have so much fun with them. They are the most interactive fish i ever had!


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

HawgHunter11 said:


> Yea, it'd be hard to get tired of so many different species.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

HawgHunter11 said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > LaZy said:
> ...


 You wont get tired but youll go crazy trying to get everything! Trust me, i would know


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

LaZy said:


> No i been having them for 2 years now kinda Tired of P's


 Piranha can live to 10 + years in the aquarium and you got sick of them after 2 ? I think that after 2 years and having invested so much time and energy in them and spending time with them that you would have grown attached to them by now ? I have only had my piranha for 5 months and I wouldnt give them up for anything ! I LOVE MY P'S !


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> women.. no doubt its women. Either his gf or his mom, depending on his age/place of residence, but its definitely one or the other


 Do you ever







? And you wonder why you never have a gf







Maybe if you stop with your sexist remarks and constant degrading youll actually find one.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > women.. no doubt its women. Either his gf or his mom, depending on his age/place of residence, but its definitely one or the other
> ...


 *OUCH*

Well, it was a given that you seemed less and less interested in Ps when you started getting into Rays more. But its cool man.. we'll still be here, E. Plus you'll come back.. they always come back...









So.. whats for sale


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > piranha45 said:
> ...


 sale


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

No AL, im not out of just the piranha game im out of everything including my rays.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

why are you getting out?... Getting into snakes?!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > women.. no doubt its women. Either his gf or his mom, depending on his age/place of residence, but its definitely one or the other
> ...


 ohh snap!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > women.. no doubt its women. Either his gf or his mom, depending on his age/place of residence, but its definitely one or the other
> ...


 CAT FIGHT


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Eric, you just got those damn Rays. Man, you don't have a very long attention span...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Eric, you just got those damn Rays. Man, you don't have a very long attention span...


 No its not that i dont wanna keep them, believe me, i want to keep my current collection. It just that if i get out of this hobby, in return my relationship with my gf will get better. At times this hobby gets in the way of our relationship in a really bad way


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

who called it







You need a girlfreind who is more supportive of your hobbies.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > women.. no doubt its women. Either his gf or his mom, depending on his age/place of residence, but its definitely one or the other
> ...


 dont hate cause hes right its not sexist its just we know men we are men when u just say out of the blue hey im leaving im getting out of the hobby like that its either ur mom/gf/wife he called it right dont hate the playa hate the game btw sorry e hope it all works out for u and karen since ur bashing p45 when he was right arent u single? so why is that?hmmmmm irony is a mofo lol

toffee -2
karen-0


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> who called it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 want mine


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

piranha45 said:


> women.. no doubt its women. Either his gf or his mom, depending on his age/place of residence, but its definitely one or the other


 P45 was right!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > women.. no doubt its women. Either his gf or his mom, depending on his age/place of residence, but its definitely one or the other
> ...


 my point exactly if he doesnt know sh*t he knows men i wonder why


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > Eric, you just got those damn Rays. Man, you don't have a very long attention span...
> ...


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Lol, my b/f is just as fish crazy as I am...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Lol, my b/f is just as fish crazy as I am...


 are u cheating on me


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

Well that sux Eric but better to get laid then look at fish in my book,hopefully down the road the two of ya can cpme to some kinda agreement.I dont mean this as a slam or anything against your girl because I dont know the whole story but in a good realtionship there should be some kinda compromise and if she is giving you a "her way or no way" type of complaint maybe you should keep the bad ass rays and sell her.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Sorry to hear about that eric!

My girl hates fish because they are not interactive like mammals, but she supports me all the way with my addiction. That's why I love her so much!!! Now it's my goal to brain-wash her into loving fish







HEHEHE. One day, don't know when; she'll change her mind muhahahahahaha, muhahahaha.


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

i wouldnt even quit drinking for my old lady, theres no way in hell i would give up my fish.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

this isnt an excuse to sell some fish is it?







JK

some people do that in the buy/sell. i also thought about getting out of hte hobby, but got to my senses. this is my hobby, my passion. good luck with your hobby.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Olson said:


> Well that sux Eric but better to get laid then look at fish in my book,hopefully down the road the two of ya can cpme to some kinda agreement.I dont mean this as a slam or anything against your girl because I dont know the whole story but in a good realtionship there should be some kinda compromise and if she is giving you a "her way or no way" type of complaint maybe you should keep the bad ass rays and sell her.


 Amen.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

LOL, p45 was right all along!









How can anyone say anything bad about his post when he was right all along?









Eric, I mean this with all due respect and no offense is meant bro.

I would keep the fish and make her make the decision to stay with you if you keep the fish or leave.

My gf tried that with me 3 years ago. I begged her for 2 years before that to let me get a dog. She didn't like big dogs and I wanted one. She used to say if you bring one home I'm gone. After 2 years of it I figured I'd do it. I brought the puppy home and told her you know where the door is or you can stay with me and my puppy. We're still together 3 years later and I'm glad. If she would have left then I would have been glad too because then if she can't see the passion I have, then, to me, she's selfish and I'd want her gone anyways because I doubt it would work out. Just my experience and probably dumb way of thinking about things tho.

I hope you do what's best for you tho bro. I wish you much luck and much happiness no matter what you decide. That's all that matters in the end.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

weird, my GF wants me to get a snake.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> No its not that i dont wanna keep them, believe me, i want to keep my current collection. It just that if i get out of this hobby, in return my relationship with my gf will get better. At times this hobby gets in the way of our relationship in a really bad way


 Now where in here does it say that its his girl making him out of the hobby?? It looks to be his choice in the manner to get out of it. By what hes saying here is he feels it interfers too much in his life and therefore making his relationship with his girl suffer. In either case it seems to be his decision to get out of the hobby...and not his girl telling him to.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Thats what they all say.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > No its not that i dont wanna keep them, believe me, i want to keep my current collection. It just that if i get out of this hobby, in return my relationship with my gf will get better. At times this hobby gets in the way of our relationship in a really bad way
> ...


 like i said u no nothing of what ur talking about if ur a man u can read between the lines if he leaves the hobby alone he'll keep his gf but u cant see that cause ur a girl duh lol he doesnt have to say it out right we know cause were men also stick to the lifetime channel sweetie lol


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > dracofish said:
> ...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > women.. no doubt its women. Either his gf or his mom, depending on his age/place of residence, but its definitely one or the other
> ...


as everyone has already pointed out, I was 100% correct.

On the side note, I am fully aware of why I don't have a gf and why I DON'T WANT a gf, and I am not the least bit ashamed of not having one.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Ashamed?

You shouldn't even use that word. You should be thanking your lucky stars you can do what you want, when you want! I have a ton of friends that can't and bitch about it all the time.

Men and women are so damn different it' not even funny. They *shouldn't* even be together. It should be like almost any other animal in the World. We meet up once in a while to bang and then go our seperate ways. If that's how it really was, everyone would be happier.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > No its not that i dont wanna keep them, believe me, i want to keep my current collection. It just that if i get out of this hobby, in return my relationship with my gf will get better. At times this hobby gets in the way of our relationship in a really bad way
> ...


 Its true, i am not doing this because my girl told me to. Im doing this for the sake of our relationship. MY GF told me to keep my rhom because she knows thats my favorite fish but it was my choice to sell it. Sometimes you guys have to weight it out: Girlfriend or fish..... Comon you guys know the answer. Unless your like p45 who chooses not to have a girl =)

Thorougbred let me ask you this, If your wife or fiance was really unhappy about your fish hobby what would you do? She did not ask you to quit but you guys know your hobby is causing too much trouble in your realtionship and may end in a split. What would you do?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

truthfully E i wouldnt have that problem not to dodge the question but its the truth i know the kinda man i am and i like to keep fish and while other men like to go to clubs,see strippers,club im content spending a day at HOME setting up a fish tank and im in toffee heaven lol my wife wasnt into fish b4 i met her she is in more now cause of me but if she didnt like it oh well its jsut fish im a man and if im paying for it and not hindering our relationship she has no right to question me over fish and for YOU to let YOUR FISH HOBBY get in the way of ur relationship i dont know what to say u said she didnt say get rid of them but it was a toll taking effect or something like that that wouldnt happen to me its just a hobby so why would it its time i take out of my life to do something i love whats the big deal? this situation would never happen to me and if its happenign to u over A FISH HOBBY maybe she isnt the one for u or u have an obsession


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Okay, you still havent answered my question. Lets just say that did happen even if in real life it wouldnt what would you do? Dont get my wrong has tried very hard to accept my hobby and she is more knoweldgable with piranhas than most people would and some of the members here. She can hold a great convo with you concerning fish if she wanted to but that is all beside the point.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

hey eric . . . would you have any pics of this mystery lady?









~Will.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

iLLwiLL said:


> hey eric . . . would you have any pics of this mystery lady?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yea. we all want to see.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

HawgHunter11 said:


> Men and women are so damn different it' not even funny. They *shouldn't* even be together. It should be like almost any other animal in the World. We meet up once in a while to bang and then go our seperate ways. If that's how it really was, everyone would be happier.


 It's obvious that you haven't found the right person yet. My b/f and I started out as friends and it bloomed into more. Now we're both fishtards, and proud of it. We do everything together. We both drive trucks, love offroading, heavy metal music, and pretty much everything else that goes along with being a *******.







We're even staring a reptile breeding business together, which will be mostly my responsiblity.

I guess the reason why we get along so well is that I have the mind of a guy, except for the whole liking girls part.


----------



## blastinonfoos (Jul 17, 2003)

dont ever do that type of stuff over a girl. what happens when the girl breaks up with you in 2 months?? u aint got a girl and u aint got no fish tanks. dont let that a girl overwelm your life. let her b part of ur life. and if my girl told me to stop doing something i love doing, id tell her to f*kk off. nuff said


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> like i said u no nothing of what ur talking about if ur a man u can read between the lines if he leaves the hobby alone he'll keep his gf but u cant see that cause ur a girl duh lol he doesnt have to say it out right we know cause were men also stick to the lifetime channel sweetie lol





o snap its eric said:


> *i am not doing this because my girl told me to.*


Hes doing it on his own. His girlfriend didnt tell him $#!t. Enough said, he cant be any more blunt than that.

BTW, Dont ever call me sweetie.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah man. A girlfriend is worth more than Fish, thats a no-brainer. HOWEVER, I wouldn't budge on the fish. The amount of money I have tied up in fish tanks is.... large. If I had to quickly liquidate it, I would take a HUGE financial hit. But thats just me. Your relationship is more important than fish. But really, think financially, and think of some OTHER things you could stop doing in (lieu of the fish) to spend more time with your girlfriend.. Just a thought.

And Ms Natteri, just ignore it, We all know your right, so no worries!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > like i said u no nothing of what ur talking about if ur a man u can read between the lines if he leaves the hobby alone he'll keep his gf but u cant see that cause ur a girl duh lol he doesnt have to say it out right we know cause were men also stick to the lifetime channel sweetie lol
> ...


 im sorry sweetie oops i meant sweetie damn i did it agaim sweetie doh! lol

now on to E well E im kinda confused ur saying ur girl didnt say leave the hobby or else but its taking a toll right? so is she giving u the hint maybe u need to leave fish alone so we can be better off? i mean she may have not come out and said it directly but sumthing was said that u got the idea in this fantasy world if it happened to me sorry but bye bye g/f its my hobby and i wouldnt let any man or women mom,or dad tell me directly or indirectly that me not having fish would better or relationship so i would be single and looking wiht a apartment full of tanks either way E u my man and u were the 1st cat i met when i came out here so i hope it all works out for u the toffee has got ur back









p.s. karen=sweetie


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

She indeed didnt say to give up my hobby. It was totally obvious that most of our agruments somehow end up about fish. We both know that its just a give me. So with her saying that, i know its not an implied idea. Again, it was my choice to give up this hobby for a while. Money,fish,hobby, are always replaceable but they can never mount up to the feelings you get/experience from when your with your spouse and at most times once you loose it you can never replace it.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

good for u eric and hope everything goes well
when u get your tanks set back up we will all try and help u out
u are part of the p-fury family and we are here to support u through all your up and downs


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah man! hey whatever is best for you!







Fish are good but not THAT good...hahah


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Good luck! And if you ever get into an argument (hopefully you don't), just say "see we wouldn't be arguing right now if I had my tanks and fishes".








J/P Take cares and "Please come again" (the wise words of Apu).


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Shred Revolution said:


> LaZy said:
> 
> 
> > No i been having them for 2 years now kinda Tired of P's
> ...


same here, im deffinitly hooked on piranha's

if all of my piranha whould die, id just get more (and cry a little







)

I was with my girlfriend before I ever had a single aquarium, she wasn't into the piranha's too much at first, but I think she likes them now too, she even visits this board on occasion. still she likes the pretty fish better and would love to get ahold of my big tanks and make them one big community tank. ill just have to get another tank lol.

and she just ordered the x3 40 gallon breader tanks for my birthday







, little late, but money is tight around here


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i thought your g/f bought you that ray??why wouldn't she want you to keep it?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

this is supposed to be about him selling his fish, not seeing a therapist. just let him sell the damn fish.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> This is something i hate to do but i have to in order to make some things right. I guess this is my good byes to my collection. I am not out forever but probally for a long long long long time. Anyhow, i will continue to visit this fourm and continue to give out worthless advice =) or is it =(


 were does it say anything about selling his fish here??


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

it will be sad to see you go OSIE but you have to do what you think is best.
hope it all works out
dixon


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

sorry, i have seen several threads (on diff boards) with him selling his fish, figured this was more of the same.







continue with the therapy


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Serval threads? I only made 2, one here and one on pfish. Anyhow, we are currently working things out and stuff.............


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

yu spend more time and money with your fish huh?..now its gotta be the other way around... well.. like everyone's said.. you'll be back.......


----------

